

Why you shouldn’t marry before you are 27 (Game Theory Explanation) - samaraga
http://www.gametheorystrategies.com/2011/07/14/why-you-shouldnt-marry-before-you-are-27/

======
pbhjpbhj
> _If there are a number of potential girlfriends, using the letter ‘n’ to
> represent the number, then he should reject the first n divided by ‘e’ (e is
> a key number in mathematics and has a value of about 2.72). He should then
> accept the next girlfriend after that who is better than all the preceding
> ones. If none of them are better than all the earlier ones then he ends up
> with the last girlfriend._

This doesn't explain why this formula should be used. It explains how to apply
the formula given the figures.

Surely the "better" part is the most complicated part to analyse. Also, to
what end, you shouldn’t marry before you're 27 to ... what? Have the longest
marriage, be most fulfilled, parent the best children, make the most money?

The assumption of availability makes the whole thing pointless IMO.

------
ajuc
Does this assume, that all available girls are available for the whole
experiment duration?

Because if "better" girls are "taken" earlier, then it can explain preference
to marry earlier seen in real life.

------
lambdasquirrel
Great article. Can we get the derivation for this stuff?

